# Old tool



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I wonder how many people even know what this tool is. I may be surprised and more do than I think . This is something I use several times a week. The reason I am posting pics. is one to see how many guesses I get on what it is used for and 2 to publicly thank a friend who sent it to me (member here found it and knew what it was and that I would use it) It showed up in the mail today, brightened my day and I have already used it, it works great. I have many tools for the task this one is used for, multi step process, 2 of my favorites came from the same dude.

If no one guesses right off the bat what it is I will post a picture of another tool that would be a companion in the process.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll take a risk at showing my ignorance:blink: :icon_redface:

I don't have a clue, but would guess thats a clamp for edge gluing pieces of wood together and that wing nut in the middle is to keep them from buckling.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It's a hand saw clamp. Keeps the blade straight for setting the teeth and filing them sharp.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> It's a hand saw clamp. Keeps the blade straight for setting the teeth and filing them sharp.


Big Dave squashed that in a hurry :laughing:. Yes a saw filers vice. This one is a nice one because it swivels.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> If no one guesses right off the bat what it is I will post a picture of another tool that would be a companion in the process.


I lied, it was guessed right off the bat but I will still post that other picture. A tooth setter.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I used to have one. It was shaped differently than the one you've pictured.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Daren said:


> I lied, it was guessed right off the bat but I will still post that other picture. A tooth setter.


Oh, Ok since I was so far off the first one I' ll guess thats an old dentistry tool called a tooth puller.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Juniperlampguy said:


> Oh, Ok since I was so far off the first one I' ll guess thats an old dentistry tool called a tooth puller.:laughing::laughing:


Least you got the tooth part right...I have had people think that second tool was a pet nail trimmer :yes:


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

:sweatdrop: Whew... That was close. When I saw the topic "Old Tool" :wheelchair: I was afraid I had gotten in some weird prono-graffic gay forum by mistake... :blink:

Then I saw that first picture and :icon_eek: swore I had seen that in a... I mean a friend of mine :whistling2: saw in an adult toy store... 

And NEVER let my wife see that second one... She has a use for that and it ain't got NUTTIN to do with saws or dogs...


----------



## flash512 (Sep 2, 2008)

*I know, I know!*

Yeah, I know I'm too late, but I just watched "Hand Tools" with Frank Klausz the other day. If you'd asked last week, I wouldn't have had a clue.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*hand saw vise*



Daren said:


> I lied, it was guessed right off the bat but I will still post that other picture. A tooth setter.


Darren I have both in my shop although I have never used them. Not sure how this is going to post. I an.on my blackberry


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I just picked up one of those saw file vises at an antiques store near me for $5, thoug it was not nearly as clean as yours Daren. It was listed as an "Interesting Old Tool Thing". :laughing: Got a Stanley 60-1/2 for $15, a folding draw knife for $10, and a clean Poulan K100 chainsaw complete but nonrunning for $20, too.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> It was listed as an "Interesting Old Tool Thing". :laughing:


I wish there were good antique stores around here, long story about demographics...they just moved on through. Our "antique" stores sell bird cages and glassware, no tools, a man working his way across the country kept his tools. Sure there are agricultural antiques out the wazoo, but I don't really need an oxen yolk or 2 bottom plow :no:. The good steel tools either were made by local blacksmiths or breezed right through here from the east coast (made there or imported from England)
I am looking for my "interesting old tool thing". I think those old fables about the lady with a "Old Chevy" in the barn for $500 that turns out to be a '63 fuelie Vette are far fetched...I am looking for a Stanley #55 :yes:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Daren said:


> ....I am looking for my "interesting old tool thing". I think those old fables about the lady with a "Old Chevy" in the barn for $500 that turns out to be a '63 fuelie Vette are far fetched...I am looking for a Stanley #55 :yes:


 
Darren Would I be right if I thought a Stanley #55 was a wood plane? Let me know, I know people that know people that might can get you one.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Handyman said:


> Darren Would I be right if I thought a Stanley #55 was a wood plane?


Yea, and it would look like this.









and have all of these.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Daren, I saw 3 today at that same antique store. You just don't want to know how much.:no: The stall owner thinks all of his tools are made of gold, so i did not ask. One is brand new in the box with all cutters unused, though. I did pick up a Starret square for $2 and a crazy Bessey crescent style wrench that the opening can spring open so that it ratchets. Another stall has a lot of transition era Stanley planes with the wood sole and metal top, 2 more saw vises, and an anvil that looks like it weighs 500 lbs.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> Daren, I saw 3 today at that same antique store. You just don't want to know how much.:no: The stall owner thinks all of his tools are made of gold, so i did not ask. One is brand new in the box with all cutters unused, though.


It was probably in this range http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-55-Plan...Much-More_W0QQitemZ220287927338QQcmdZViewItem
$400 for a _*very*_ good one is my best guess on true market value (had a guy offer me one complete for $175 and it was nice) I have a knack of just stumbling across things...that is my current plan :shifty:
I am going to say something here that will probably offend, it's the darn "collectors" of these old tools that made me mad well not mad jealous I guess. I know collecting is a cool hobby, not knocking it. But guys are blowing the price so far out of proportion just for something to sit on a shelf and look at (cause most likely they could not figure out how to use it) that I would actually use. That is what I get for being born good looking instead of rich I guess :laughing:, I just have to budget my tool money where it is best suited.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

The one I saw is much nicer than that one. It looks like somone sealed it new in a plastic bag. Yea, I don't really collect, but some of the places I go sure think everyone is collecting. I tell these shops I am buying to use the tools and they are often shocked that I would use something that old and "valuable". I will add a #55 to my list to look for. I am personally looking for a nice cheap #62 and some assorted scrapers, beaders, and other oddball stuff. Since I travel for work to a lot of out of the way places, I get a chance to check a lot of different shops.


----------

